# Best scope for AR15



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey guys I finally broke down and put a DPMS Panther Bull Twenty in .223 on Layway at The Outdoorsman tonight. Now I'm trying to decide what to put on it for a scope and looking for any advice you might have. I plan on using it mostly for coyotes and prairie dogs occassionly. Shooting at distances anywhere from 50-500 yards. What have you found to be a good scope for the money? Not looking to spend more than $500. Thanks for the help!


----------



## nitwit (Dec 18, 2004)

I have been VERY happy with the Burris Fullfield II with the ballistic plex reticle in 4.5 - 14. I had one Leupold and one Burris - I sold the Leupold to replace it with a Burris. The Burris is very clear and the ballistic plex reticle really works for me with the loads I'm using. Each stadia is almost exactly 100 yards of elevation.
I don't know if anyone has mentioned it to you, but I believe it is VERY important on an AR to get a good, sturdy one piece mount, like the one made by Armalite.
Good Luck,
Nitwit


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I put a Nikon Coyote special on mine, I hate it, that recticle seemed like a good idea in teh store, but in practice, not so much.


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

Ended up ordering a Nikon Monarch 4-16x42mm side focus with mil dot reticle. Also wasnt a fan of the BDC reticle


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Should work for you.I sure agree with the solid one piece mount comment.On my 223 I just put on an old 3 by 10 leupold and it works fine.Zeroed at 200 the thick part of the duplex post is 350 and thats as far as I want to shoot at anything live with it anyway-at least with my loads.


----------

